# Moving to the Albany, NY area wanting to work



## Deacon Paul (Jan 7, 2017)

Hello, 

I am retired Navy, moving to the Albany area and want to drive for one of the food delivery services. I like the idea because it lets me work when I want to although I haven't done delivery before. 

I hear both UberEats and Grubhub are available in Albany. Is one noticeably better than the other or do most people deliver for both? Can you deliver for both?

Thanks for any information. Have a great day.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You can deliver for as many as you like since you're an indie contractor. I'd recommend signing up for all delivery food apps in your area. Out here in SoCal I deliver for GrubHub, Dasher, Postmates and Caviar because not all apps deliver in every large city, or one app may require you to select a primary zone in which to work. And I primarily make deliveries when there is no Prime Time (surge) on Lyft. So you'll be covered no matter what part of the state you're in at any given time.


----------



## Deacon Paul (Jan 7, 2017)

Woohaa, thank you, I was concerned about only having one source for work so that clears that part up. I was also concerned because I have read that in some cities the delivery companies want you to drive all the way across town for a $4.00 delivery. I would imagine working for several you might be able to centralize your area better, not always but at least more often.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Yes, the base pay is about the same for all;

Postmates - $4 + tips + small percentage of the order total.
Dasher - $5 + tips
GrubHub - $4 + tips + mileage
Caviar - larger percentage of the order total + tips

The only thing different about the apps is the payscale. Caviar pays drivers more hands down, but their delivery area is primarily Los Angeles down to the beach areas, which isn't that large considering Dasher's delivery zone stretches from the San Fernando Valley all the way to the Inland Empire. Not sure how busy your market is but once they get the hang of food delivery then anyone in LA can easily average two to three deliveries per hour or more.

But you aren't working for base pay as much as you are tips. Here's what I pulled on Postmates the other night between 8 and 9:20 PM while waiting for Lyft to hit Prime Time again, and that's an average hour in that area on Postmates. You can maintain that hourly average all day but you can generate much more via Lyft. At least that's been my experience.


----------



## Deacon Paul (Jan 7, 2017)

Woohaa, I can't drive passengers for Uber because my car is too old, although it's in awesome condition. I have a 2004 Saturn Ion, 4 cyl 5 speed so it gets wonderful mileage. 

One more question. I am not moving up there until July, should I apply now or wait until I should get there?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

All of them have in-person orientations so it's best to sign up after you move.


----------



## Deacon Paul (Jan 7, 2017)

Thank you for being so helpful, very much appreciated.


----------

